# Tire dressings with Polycharger



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I see Blackfire started adding Polycharger to there tire gel. Wonder if it will help durability? Might have to get some and try it.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Agree. Has anybody tried this yet?


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Spookily, I have put the first coat of Blackfire with Polycharger on my car today. I'll see how it lasts and get back.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

__D5__ said:


> Spookily, I have put the first coat of Blackfire with Polycharger on my car today. I'll see how it lasts and get back.


Cheers D5, appreciated !. I think tomorrow may be a good test.
Whats it like?. Does it go on easily?


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Goes on as easy as you like. Very little required and applied with a close cell sponge applicator. Darkens the tyre and gives a satin finish. The bottle states reapply after at least ten minutes if you want a glossier finish.
I also tried it on plastics and they were brought up nicely as well with a good darkening effect. :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

The wet weather tomorrow should be a good test for it. Interesting to know it good on black plastics :thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Overnight rain and commute to work today. So far as good as when it was put on. Anyone care to guess at the expected longevity?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Blackfire tyre dressing was already long lasting


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

What can i expect?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Around 4 weeks never used Blackfire yet


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

__D5__ said:


> Overnight rain and commute to work today. So far as good as when it was put on. Anyone care to guess at the expected longevity?


Thanks for the update D5. Lets see how it goes over the next week with wet weather etc. :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Blackfire tyre dressing was already long lasting


Even with plenty of rain etc Ross?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> Even with plenty of rain etc Ross?


Yeah heard nothing but good things about it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-long-lasting-tyre-gel-wheels.html


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

what does that tire dressing smells like???


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

It smells nice. Not as good as megs endurance but still pleasant. I haven't used the one with poly charger as I haven't finished my first one yet! I've had it ages! This stuff lasts and lasts! You could do a week of wet driving and it still looks as good as when you first did it!

Really good stuff!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

wants to be good at £15 a bottle, how much was the previous version without polycharger?


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

supercharged said:


> what does that tire dressing smells like???


I don't know about the original but the Polycharger one reminds me of Turtlewax.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Still unchanged after daily drives and another bout of rain.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Wonder if I can PC my Zaino as its water based so hopefully a bit of H2O might do it?

Please keep us posted on this one...


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I ordered Blacfires Polycharged version. Will be here Monday. Will post test results but its going to be atleast 3 weeks . Got some Z16 on the way too..


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

can we get some pics please...would like to see what this stuff is like


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> can we get some pics please...would like to see what this stuff is like


Something else for you to buy mate :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Snowwolf said:


> Something else for you to buy mate :lol:


nope - but might polycharge the zaino stuff and see what happens :lol:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> nope - but might polycharge the zaino stuff and see what happens :lol:


Theres an idea!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

__D5__ said:


> Still unchanged after daily drives and another bout of rain.


Great news. May be placing an order this week then if its that good. Thanks for the update and keep them coming D5.....:thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had to clean the car today. However, despite scrubbing wheels the Blackfire is still showing on the tyres. I haven't re-treated them as I want to see how much life is left in the product. Pretty impressive al things considered.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

__D5__ said:


> I had to clean the car today. However, despite scrubbing wheels the Blackfire is still showing on the tyres. I haven't re-treated them as I want to see how much life is left in the product. Pretty impressive al things considered.


D5 my Blackfire has arrived and its been applied to the car. Lets see how it goes hey?.
Hows your doing?


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

dibbs26 said:


> Hows your doing?


It's like that energizer bunny - it's just keeps on going. I've resisted the urge to retreat them after cleaning. The Blackfire is still clearly visible although slightly more matte in finish now. :thumb:


----------



## patton (Sep 28, 2008)

my megs usualy lasts about 10 days then it needs another coat..


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

This sounds like good stuff, thinking of making an order as I am running low on Megs Endurance, can anybody post a pic, would like to see the finish:thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

You can find a picture here in a Polished Bliss write up.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88714


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

__D5__ said:


> You can find a picture here in a Polished Bliss write up.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88714


Cheers for that fella, finish is spot on, I will defo be getting me some:thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

17 days and the tyres are still black but the finish is matte. However, that does include the wet weather and the fact that I've cleaned the wheels and tyres.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

any updates...?


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Washed the car over the weekend. The tyres were easy to clean (no clinging dirt) and clearly still had a level of protection from the Blackfire. The finish remained matte and the tyres were still black. I've retreated them now, when I was using AG I would retreat them every time I washed the car.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

So can we say it good for 21 day after treatment. If so great news considering the weather.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds about right, and that includes rubbish weather and cleaning the tyres a couple of times. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I have the non polycharged version and i absolutely love it and use it on every detail  washed the van last week and gave the tires a once over with Blackfire and they are still looking like i have just done them(470 miles later)


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, 1 got about 2.5 weeks in real wet weather before they were not looking as good...still beading but not with the same shine as before.

When I used Blackfire on my corolla T-Sport i hated it, too glossy and did not look good with so much tyre on show (too much in your face and obviously glossed up with so much black!). I tried it on my new scoob which has 235/40's and it looks great!!!

P.S. this is the polycharged version


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I've had Polycharged Blacfire tire dressing on my van for exactly 1 week, with rain one day..Still looks very good. So far it holds up much better than Megs Endurance and Armour All Extreme shine gel. Will post an update next week. So far so good


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Bit of an update on the Blackfire I purchased a few weeks ago.
Its performing well, I really like the product. I put some on the wheels two weeks ago and its still holding up. 
Lets see what happens after this snow we are meant to be getting !.
Further updates to follow ! 

D5 : Hows yours going?:thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

dibbs26 said:


> D5 : Hows yours going?:thumb:


I've been very happy. I'm getting a good four weeks from it and that includes bouts of cleaning as well as bad weather. :thumb:

The key, as always, is to thoroughly clean the tyres before application.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

__D5__ said:


> I've been very happy. I'm getting a good four weeks from it and that includes bouts of cleaning as well as bad weather. :thumb:
> 
> The key, as always, is to thoroughly clean the tyres before application.


Totally agree the cleaning. I use Megs APC and their tyre brush :thumb:
Lets see how things go with the snow !!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Two weeks on and the front tyres stll have the dressing on but the back tyres seem to have had their dressing washed away. Funny really, you'd have thought the fronts would have gone first.....
Anybody else had this ?


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

I did the test a couple weeks ago (forgot to take pics). Anyway, Megs Endurance high gloss is a little glossier then Blackfire polycharged tire gel, yet durability of Blackfire was longer @2.5 weeks, where Endurance served almost 2 weeks...
I personally prefer Pinnacle Black Onyx over both, for the looks, and durability, and lovely smell!


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

dibbs26 said:


> Two weeks on and the front tyres stll have the dressing on but the back tyres seem to have had their dressing washed away. Funny really, you'd have thought the fronts would have gone first.....
> Anybody else had this ?


Are all the tyres the same brand? Any difference in age of tyres on the front and rear axles? Either factor could make a difference.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

__D5__ said:


> Are all the tyres the same brand? Any difference in age of tyres on the front and rear axles? Either factor could make a difference.


All the tyres are the same brand and are all the same age, I had them all replaced last year..........


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

That rules out any basic differences in the tyres. Are all the tyres manufactured at the same time? That _might_ have an impact as the composition alters with time.

View attachment 5907


View attachment 5908


----------

